# Carts



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm teaching my goat to draft where should I get a cart or wagon for cheap. If anyone has plans how to make one that would be nice. 
Also does anyone have plans for harnesses that I could use to make one?


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

YouTube videos may help you build and there are normally some on the web for sale.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

also google and the website of the British Harness Goat Society for ideas.

harnessgoats.co.uk


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info I'll check them out


----------

